

Roger McNamee: Microsoft and Google are dead, HTML5 is the future - dstein
http://fora.tv/2011/06/28/Elevation_Partners_Director_and_Co-Founder_Roger_McNamee

======
MaysonL
A great interview with him: [http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/04/14/roger-
mcnamee-loves-t...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/04/14/roger-mcnamee-
loves-the-ipad/)

